# Role playing games.



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi again,

not much discussion on Role Playing Games. 

Everyone post your favourites!

Dragon Age series is definitely worth noting, the first one DA: Origins is a classic RPG. Worth mentioning the Witcher of course.


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2016)

"worth mentioning" ? how about should be put on a godly pedestal of amazingness


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 14, 2016)

Crap, poor choice of words Sunni sorry.

You're absolutely right, I haven't played the third part (although it's apparently the one of/if not the best RPGs ever made) but I absolutely fell in love with the first Witcher. After that I got hooked on the actual books (fantastic fantasy) so basically I'm a Witcher fanboy haha. 

Again... computer restrictions... maybe if I sell my kidney I'll get a new one.


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Crap, poor choice of words Sunni sorry.
> 
> You're absolutely right, I haven't played the third part (although it's apparently the one of/if not the best RPGs ever made) but I absolutely fell in love with the first Witcher. After that I got hooked on the actual books (fantastic fantasy) so basically I'm a Witcher fanboy haha.
> 
> Again... computer restrictions... maybe if I sell my kidney I'll get a new one.


I'm also a fan girl of the franchise 
Dragon age is really good too although I'm having trouble enjoying inquisition I'm not sure something about the way the combat camera angle is it's making it unenjoyable


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 14, 2016)

Oh right, I forgot about DA: I... apparently the story isn't that good to keep you interesed for long? I can't say from experience though... I might play it, I think my PC will handle it. I'm guessing the combat system is the same as in Dragon Age 2?

I must have completed the first one around 6 times, great game, brings back memories.  THe second was slightly worse but still highly enjoyable, the character preset aspect was great as well, you could really get used to Hawke.


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Oh right, I forgot about DA: I... apparently the story isn't that good to keep you interesed for long? I can't say from experience though... I might play it, I think my PC will handle it. I'm guessing the combat system is the same as in Dragon Age 2?
> 
> I must have completed the first one around 6 times, great game, brings back memories.  THe second was slightly worse but still highly enjoyable, the character preset aspect was great as well, you could really get used to Hawke.


i have all the DA games
DA origins is by far my favourite
DA 2 is really nice, i like that they do origin character cameos so thats fantastic, 
inquisition is the newest if your computer cant handle much you will have problems its pretty indepth graphics wise, the story is good the combat is just different and i cant get into it.

if you like rpg, but cant do much. may i suggest reckoning kingdoms of alamur its older but top notch.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 14, 2016)

Oh crap Kingdoms of Amalur was freakin' amazing!

I came across it when I was once bored out of my mind and typed in "best RPG games" in google. It seemed a bit too "fantasy" for me, but I gave it a shot and I was very pleasently surprised.

I had to get used to the overall fantasy feel of the graphics and characters, because I never really had any contact with those kinds of games, but the story was great and so was the combat system. I was really taken aback by the world they created, great game. I might just play it again, cheers sunni for the reminder.


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Oh crap Kingdoms of Amalur was freakin' amazing!
> 
> I came across it when I was once bored out of my mind and typed in "best RPG games" in google. It seemed a bit too "fantasy" for me, but I gave it a shot and I was very pleasently surprised.
> 
> I had to get used to the overall fantasy feel of the graphics and characters, because I never really had any contact with those kinds of games, but the story was great and so was the combat system. I was really taken aback by the world they created, great game. I might just play it again, cheers sunni for the reminder.


ya its a bit fable like in the graphics but more mature? ..very well made game really enjoy it wish theyd make a series or something


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Mar 15, 2016)

Too many to list. I've been playing Rpgs since Ultima Exodus and Dragon Warrior for the Nes.
I'm gonna have to buy another console yet again to play the next Star Ocean game along with Dark Souls 3.
The Star Ocean series is awesome though.
It's like if classic fantasy went to a bar and ran across Star Trek decked out like a classy dame. They hit it off and had one hell of a one nighter in a hotel. Then had an illegitimate daughter. But she turned out to be hot and successful. The hot daughter would be Star Ocean. That's about the only series I look forward to these days as far as RPGs are concerned.
Squenix needs to get off their asses and stop hurling crap Final Fantasy games at us. Dust off the Chrono series and give us a damn good Mana game on top of it.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Mar 15, 2016)

Although here for the last few months I've gotten back to the roots and started playing D&D again. Got a good group of regulars for weekly sessions. One's been an avid player for a good 12 years and is learning the ropes of actually running games or DMing. So I'm actually a player for once while giving him pointers after sessions.


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Mar 15, 2016)

Ultima... Jesus that was a hard game for a 12 year old..


----------



## Lash666 (Mar 15, 2016)

All i mostly play are Rpgs< mainly on consoles some on pc and 3ds/wii u
there are too many to name lol ill just name what i am currently playing:
Fallout 4- big fan of series since fallout
J stars victory vs+, i guess more of a fighting game but with rpg elements.
Final fantasy Explorers< monster hunter x final fantasy Hell yes
Pokemon lol< i hatch shinies like a boss/and competitive battling
bravely default- just about finished so i can play bravely 2nd that i got the other day.
Tales of zestiria- big fan of the tales of series not bad but frame rate locked to 30fps wtf!
final fantasy type zero- love the final fantasy series.
waiting on my wii u to get fixed so i can play xenoblade chronicles x
Ni no kuni< game with a little help from studio ghibli freakin awesome.
also cant wait for new zelda, star ocean 5
sooo many god dam good games coming out wooo!!!


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Mar 17, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> Ultima... Jesus that was a hard game for a 12 year old..


Garriot is back at it again with Shroud of the Avatar. He doesn't own Ultima anymore but hinted at buying it back very soon. Thought about hopping on SOTA but the forum crowd is full retard. On top of that they've implemented the oddest combat mechanics on the planet for the sake of "being different".


----------



## Listetaa (Mar 21, 2016)

i love most RPG's. played a tons over the years but only a few comes to mind that i would play again in a heartbeat.

Dragon age, Mass effect's, baldurs gate, Ultima online.. no that one has a speciel place in my nerdy heart of hearts.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 21, 2016)

Mass Effect forever.


----------

